# What to switch to??



## aussi3itup (Mar 31, 2015)

So Taste of the Wild got bought out and I've started to hear bad reviews....need to find something to switch for my golden!!! She is almost 2 years old and about 65 lbs. She has really bad allergies so I need to stick with something that is good for her coat. She currently eats 3 cups of Taste of the Wild and I won't be buying another bag.

Suggestions!?! I also have an Australian Shepherd but she will be fine with anything.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We have been feeding Max Acana for several years. He is currently eating Meadowland. Acana offers several different formulas.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I have been feeding Acana Pacifica for 5 years. I have now switched to Farmina Grain Free Fish and Orange as there were too many peas/lentils etc. in Acana now. The dogs love it and have made the transition very well. there is also the Earth Born range which has very good reviews and a lot of choices.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Since you mentioned allergies and coat, I will recommend my dog's food - which is Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach Salmon formula. Just the one protein source. I transitioned Shala to it from PP Chicken and Rice with no issues (only because I liked the idea of the added Omegas from the salmon). She continues to do great on it.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Seamus has allergies and he eats Orijen 6 fish. LOVES it!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

rooroch said:


> I have been feeding Acana Pacifica for 5 years. I have now switched to Farmina Grain Free Fish and Orange as there were too many peas/lentils etc. in Acana now. The dogs love it and have made the transition very well. there is also the Earth Born range which has very good reviews and a lot of choices.


Im doing the same thing with Neeko & Molson.They are presently eating Acana..... I just ordered a bag of Farmina Grain Free... hoping they like it!!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Our collie pup will be eating farmina (ND adult pumpkin - chicken and pomegranate). The breeder swears by the food because it's made in Italy and they have higher standards for what goes into the food...

It IS pretty expensive though. 

30 # bag of kibble = about $58. What I buy for the goldens.

26# bag of farmina = $60.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have been seeing a lot of people on line recommending Farmina lately. I have never seen it or heard of it before.

I have recently switched to ProPlan Sport, it has been about six weeks now, and I have seen positive results in my dogs after only 5 days. In the past I have fed other high quality foods, but with the taurine scare, ProPlan is one of the few foods that sounds safe.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Noah's been on ProPlan his entire life, first large breed puppy, then sensitive skin and stomach (though he didn't have sensitive either) and for the past year and a half he's been on ProPlan Sport 30/20.

We've been very happy with it, and he's a very active and athletic dog.

I used to drive myself crazy wondering if we could feed a "better" boutique food, but our vet is happy with his body condition, we've been happy with his health and coat condition on it, so why fix what isn't broken.


----------



## GoldensOldie (Apr 23, 2017)

My breeder recommends Purina Pro Plan Sport - All Stages. She said she switched when they came out with it and has been very happy with her adult dogs and puppies. Our Dax has eaten it since he started on solid food - he's 12 weeks now - and he's doing great.


----------



## NothingbutGold (Apr 2, 2017)

Currently, we are feeding our pup Blue Buffalo Basics. Our breeder had recommended Orijen but after 12 weeks, our pup started to refuse to eat it. Our neighbors have two cavaliers who have skin issues and they feed them the basics. I was desperate to get my pup to eat and my neighbor gave us a bit of their dog's food. Our golden loves it and we have switched to it, puppy version. Our breeder suggests we start to transition to adult dog food at 4.5 months and at that time I will switch to Blue Buffalo Buffalo Wilderness because are dog does not have any allergies or sensitivities.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Mine are still enjoying the Farmina. One of the reasons I changed was the taurine scare although they tested high normal. Farmina adds taurine to all their foods and uses very little peas. I got them wild boar and apple for a change but they prefer the fish and orange.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

rabernet said:


> Noah's been on ProPlan his entire life, first large breed puppy, then sensitive skin and stomach (though he didn't have sensitive either) and for the past year and a half he's been on ProPlan Sport 30/20.
> 
> We've been very happy with it, and he's a very active and athletic dog.
> 
> *I used to drive myself crazy wondering if we could feed a "better" boutique food, *but our vet is happy with his body condition, we've been happy with his health and coat condition on it, so why fix what isn't broken.


When I told my vet I feed Pro Plan, I sort of sheepishly said, I'm probably the only client in your practice who does. My vet said she WISHED she could convince more of her clients to feed Pro Plan, rather than the boutique foods that are super popular around here. The pet food stores in my neighbourhood don't even carry Purina or Eukanuba.


----------



## amylena (Aug 27, 2017)

Nash666 said:


> Im doing the same thing with Neeko & Molson.They are presently eating Acana..... I just ordered a bag of Farmina Grain Free... hoping they like it!!!!


Hi there, I have a 4 1/2 month old Golden - I am currently feeding Akana Pacifica, but am thinking there is too much protein for a pup. He, at the 4 month mark, weighed in at 40.4 lbs. - one of his littermates weighs 28 lbs - that is a huge difference and that is why perhaps this guy is getting too much protein with the Pacifica. My breeder believes in ProPlan Sport Turkey/Barley - for some reason, I have never been a fan of any kind of Purina - I am really interested in any opinions. 

I have two older goldens whom have both been on Canine Caviar - not for any specific reason - I took them off and they are on PetValue (which I believe is Canadian only) Performatrin Ulta - I am not worried about that food more so for the Pup - down the road it would be nice if I could feed all 3 the same food for obvious reasons. Any help or suggestions would be very much appreciated. Thanks so much.....


----------



## amylena (Aug 27, 2017)

Wow - thanks so much for the speedy reply - I am brand new here this morning (Aug. 27) - so you are using ProPlan as well - are your goldens from in and around the Toronto area - I am in Toronto as well. I did hear that a lot of Golden breeders switched - maybe back to ProPlan over the past 2 years as not many of their dogs were having pups - possibly because of the food - which I think could have been some Akana - this Pacifica is 35% protein.

I do not know how this form works yet - Nash666 - I just called about the Farmina as well - I don't think I should get the puppy formula - breeders do not seem to recommend it? - which one did you order and how old is your dog? Out of curiosity - why are you switching from Akana?

Again, thanks so much for the speedy replies...........


----------



## amylena (Aug 27, 2017)

Sorry - I am really massacring this post!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I switched Murphy from Orijen six fish when they changed the formula to Natures Variety Instinct. He's doing very well on it.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Most commercial dog Food & supplements from China | Essentially Dogs

Just came upon this and it's very concerning


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello, and welcome...my boys are 5 yrs. Old..lately some foods have been changing up their formula w the ingredients..there is not enough meat protein in the Acana food..they have moved the plant where they make the food from Canada to Kentucky, and the protein is coming from vegetables, which is said to be causing major health problems in Goldens....there are other brands doing the same thing..double check all ingredients in your dogs food..


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Nash666....what food do you use?


----------

